# Need help with Halloween party



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Let her think of the scares,she knows what her friends will be afraid of,and it wont be to traumatising to the kids having someone their age doing the scaring.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

We've had several kid Halloween parties. Are you going to play games? I've got quite a few game ideas if you want to hear them.

You'll probably be handing out goodie bags? My boys and I used to make slime to put in the goodie bags and the kids loved it. One year we made orange slime and put it inside plastic pumpkins with the label rotting pumpkin guts. Another year it was green and we called it witch's snot. Put it in small ziplocks with a label complete with poem. If you're interested, let me know and I'll post recipe and poem if you wish.

If you live in a wooded country setting you could do a haunted forest. That was a big hit when we did it. It was a lot of work, however. We got several parent volunteers to put on masks to help scare the kids.

We never did this, but always thought about it...that game where you tell the story about a guy who was murdered right in this very spot, and then you pass around his "body parts". There's a story that goes with it.


----------



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

Wow, I was going to post but Howlyn gave you some great ideas already, and I'm not sure I can add anything else! Howlyn, can you give me that recipe and the poem? If I have time I'll do this for my son's Halloween party. 

If you have the party in your house be sure to decorate up the bathroom, do a search on this board for bathrooms and you'll get all kinds of ideas, nothing is more creepy than going to the bathroom by herself and getting a scare!!!

_____________________

DEATH to people who abuse animals! 
Maybe I should let my Rottweiler and Mastiff have a go at the animal abusers, then I can use their corpses as part of my Halloween decorations! hehe


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Howlyn, the poem and recipe would be great! Your right meganbear, bathroom decorating is a must! I was thinking about letting my daughter make some signs for the bathroom doors. A disfigured girl with 'Ghouls' and a disfigured boy with 'Goblins'. I've already enlisted everyone in my family and some people from my ex-husbands family to help with decorating and to help with games the day of. My daughter wants her cake to be a black cat with a yellow moon and little jack-o-lantern cupcakes. Thanks for your suggestions!

TheHalloweenQn


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Here is the slime recipe:

*Homemade Slime Recipe *</u>

Borax
White Glue
Water
Food Coloring (optional)
Ziploc bag

1. Borax is available in the laundry section of your local grocery store. Take a cup of water and add to it 1 Tbs. of borax (approx 4% solution). Stir until completely dissolved.
2. Make a 50% water 50% white glue solution. Take 1/4 cup of each and mix thoroughly.
3. In a ziploc bag, add equal parts of the borax solution to equal parts of the glue solution. 1/2 cup of each will make a cup of slime.
4. Add a couple drops of food coloring.
5. Seal bag and knead the mixture.
6. Dig in and have fun. Remember to wash your hands after playing.
7. Keep your slime in the sealed bag in the refrigerator when not playing with it to keep it longer. Unfortunately it may eventually dry out or grow mold. Just throw it out and start again! 

*Explanation:*
The borax is acting as the crosslinking agent or "connector" for the glue (polyvinyl acetate) molecules. Once the glue molecules join together to form even larger molecules called polymers, you get a thickened gel very similar to slime. If you've tried this recipe (formula) before using blue starch (instead of the borax) with mixed results, you won't be disappointed with this one. Works everytime! If you have access to a chemical supply house, try a 4% solution of polyvinyl alcohol instead of the glue for a less rubbery polymer and one that is transparent showing off the color better. 

*Safety*:
Not to be fed to your pet or baby brother. Not good for leaving in carpets or on furniture overnight. To keep almost indefinitely, leave in ziploc bag in refrigerator when not sliming! Not a bad idea to wash hands before (so it doesn't grow mold) and after (so mom will let you eat dinner) playing with it. 

Here is the poem I put with it:

Poor old witchy got a cold
From her nose so long and old,
Drips this goo so green and cold.
Drip...Drip...Drip...
Through your hands it will slip.
You thought it was slime...
but it's snot!!!

You and your daughter will have fun making this recipe. I know my sons loved to make this stuff. One of them even did it for a How To speech for school. Sounds like your daughters party is going to be very memorable!


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

I love this poem, how funny! Our Haunted Walk will be led by two witches this year, and the party held in the Witch's Lair, so I am definately going to incorporate this poem in there somehow.

Yagottawanna!


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

My daughter sings a song all of the time that could go with this too. 

Doing it, doing it, everybody's doing it
Chewing it, chewing it, everybody's chewing it
They think it's candy, but it's not
It's a hot snot sundae with a booger on top!

My Mom HATES this song! It makes her gag!

TheHalloweenQn


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Too funny! I love the way kids think!

Yagottawanna!


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

If its gross the kid will come.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

lol You are absolutely right Marksin!



The sky is black, the wind is dead
I hear your screams in my head
I will twist you, corrupt you, turn your heart black
I am the fear that makes your mouth go slack
What presence am I that can't be seen?
I am the spirit of Halloween!

TheHalloweenQn


----------

